# USB Wall Socket



## IcarusStyx (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can purchase USB wall sockets in Mallorca? I know that you can buy them in the UK.


----------



## wk44 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow

I want some of those

Where can I get this please


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What do they do - are they for charging?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I believe so, we saw them and want some as well.
No luck yet in finding any but will likely order some in.


----------



## IcarusStyx (Dec 11, 2015)

Really good idea and used for charging your phones and iPads. You can buy them in most DIY shops in the UK.


----------



## IcarusStyx (Dec 11, 2015)

You can buy them from eBay and they come from China, want an easier route first before buying Chinese.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You can buy charging plugs that are similar to an ordinary plug but have one or more USB sockets. There is one plugged into the socket behind me charging SWMBO's phone and tablet.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> You can buy charging plugs that are similar to an ordinary plug but have one or more USB sockets. There is one plugged into the socket behind me charging SWMBO's phone and tablet.


Yes, but what a phaff! Far better to have dedicated sockets.

I wonder if they are 'fast charge' points or one of each?

Try here - Amazon.es: SötL: Bricolaje y herramientas


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but what a phaff! Far better to have dedicated sockets.
> 
> I wonder if they are 'fast charge' points or one of each?


They are marked at two amp so are powerful enough for the likes of tablets.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but what a phaff! Far better to have dedicated sockets.
> 
> I wonder if they are 'fast charge' points or one of each?


What "phaff"?? - it is no different from plugging a charger into the socket except that instead of only charging one item, one can charge two and you can use any socket not just a special one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> They are marked at two amp so are powerful enough for the likes of tablets.


Not quite what I meant - some (better) phones now have the ability to 'fast charge' as well as normal charge. It may be that this is a feature of the phone rather than the socket though.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite what I meant - some (better) phones now have the ability to 'fast charge' as well as normal charge. It may be that this is a feature of the phone rather than the socket though.


Yep, its a feature of the phone and its battery, not the charger. For tablets you really want a 2A charger though to provide the 'juice'


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It does depend on the socket to some extent, all the USB3.0 ports I have charge our phones 3 times quicker than the normal ports and it's nowt to do with the phones.
If the wall sockets are USB3.0 then they are the ones to be getting.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

You can buy them here ............... MENGS® EU toma de corriente con dos cargadores USB (toma de corriente: AC 220V-250V / 16A, cargador USB: DC 5V / 2.1 A): Amazon.es: Electrónica


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> It does depend on the socket to some extent, all the USB3.0 ports I have charge our phones 3 times quicker than the normal ports and it's nowt to do with the phones.
> If the wall sockets are USB3.0 then they are the ones to be getting.


And USB3 provides more power, hence a faster charge time along with changes in modern batteries and phones et al

As I said, you need the two amp charger ports for faster charging.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> You can buy them here ............... MENGS® EU toma de corriente con dos cargadores USB (toma de corriente: AC 220V-250V / 16A, cargador USB: DC 5V / 2.1 A): Amazon.es: Electrónica


... a lot cheaper than my link in post #8!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... a lot cheaper than my link in post #8!


Opps !


----------



## IcarusStyx (Dec 11, 2015)

It's not "phaff". I posted this because we are in the process of renovating a house and want to get everything right. We are living in the 21st century not the stone age.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

IcarusStyx said:


> It's not "phaff". I posted this because we are in the process of renovating a house and want to get everything right. We are living in the 21st century not the stone age.


Unfortunately, YOU may be in the 21st c. but many parts of Spain aren't nor want to be. There is still much of the attitude here of "If it ain't Broke, don't fix it" and I agree with that. The mania for having the latest of everything simply because it is there is a large part of what is wrong with the world today because all it means is more and more waste.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

IcarusStyx said:


> It's not "phaff". I posted this because we are in the process of renovating a house and want to get everything right. We are living in the 21st century not the stone age.


Which is exactly what I said - re-read my post. 

You are agreeing with me!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but what a phaff! Far better to have dedicated sockets.
> 
> ...


I don't see why. At least you can move a plug-in if you want to and aren't stuck with it where it's installed. Also - what if the technology changes? Easier to replace a few plugs than built-in sockets.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I don't see why. At least you can move a plug-in if you want to and aren't stuck with it where it's installed. Also - what if the technology changes? Easier to replace a few plugs than built-in sockets.


So, presumably, by the same argument, you haven't changed any plugs from UK spec to Spanish ones and still use adapters every where - after all it's far easier to move the adapter around surely?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> So, presumably, by the same argument, you haven't changed any plugs from UK spec to Spanish ones and still use adapters every where - after all it's far easier to move the adapter around surely?


I have some that are UK 13A because they have a transformer built into the plug but as they die, I replace the appliance/equipment with a Spanish plug. Where there are a number of 13A plugs in use I use a 13A power strip.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

I have these in my flat Maclean MCE73 - Toma de corriente de pared con 2 puertos USB Empotrado: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas but I'm sure they were cheaper before. I use them all the time. My flat's quite old so it was cheaper than replacing the boxes and drilling out the wall fit multiple sockets.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Be very, very, very careful what rating of fuse you use.


----------

